# Bows



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

hoyt GMX with Win and Win, limbs a winning combination no matter the venue.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Anything made by Darton Archery:darkbeer:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I shoot a Genesis Archery Products Alpha for target and a Oneida Lite Force Magnum for hunting. I also have a Mutt bow I built from a Hoyt Striker 2 riser, CSS limbs and Bowtech infinity solo cam.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> Anything made by Darton Archery:darkbeer:


Correction... "Everything made by Darton Archery..." :set1_rolf2:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Correction... "Everything made by Darton Archery..." :set1_rolf2:


True


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got a Hoyt Contender and a Maitland Zeus. I'm equally erratic with both of them. I don't think it has anything to do with me, though.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Elite GT500
Hoyt AlphaBurner
Hoyt AM35 Z3 cam Conversion
Strother Inspire
Strother SX1


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Spigarelli BB riser, Uukha UX100 limbs. An even winninger combination yet not quite OAA legal 😀


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

I own a Mathews Drenalin and Hoyt Spyder 34! Want to try a new Prime bow though and see how those parallel cams work!


----------



## 70chevy (Nov 17, 2013)

2013 Mathews Helim 30/70 Lost camo

2013 Conquest 4 in Red Smoke 30/60


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

See signature


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

My current inventory...

2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350 (60Lb) - hunting
2012 Bowtech Invasion (70Lb) - hunting
2013 PSE Supra Max (60LB) - spot/field
2010 Darton Pro 3500 (70LB) - 3D


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I finally got back to shooting after a little bout with some health issues. It felt reeeaaaaal good.:smile:

Still shooting a Ross Cardiac and APA Pit Viper as the go-to's.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Right now I am shooting a 2012 Bear Encounter. I really want to start looking for a more 3D/Target rig to play with, but that will have to wait since Christmas is just over with.


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

in signature


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## cognoscenti (Jul 6, 2014)

holy **** !!!
you must not be vegetarian did you ?


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Hoyt Vector 32, Darton Mavric and Excel.
Maybe he's a peace keeper...lol


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Only hoyt for me. 

Cs30 blackout and soon to be a pro edge elite. Had a rampage xt before.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Astro Daco
Jennings Sonic XL
Alpine
PSE Thunder Flyte
Champion Yukon
Bear Authority


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Mathews MR7.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

AlphamaX35
alphamax32
Alphaburner
CarbonSpyder30
GoldenEagle for fishing
bear grizzly 45lb


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Obsession Evolution


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

In my signature is what I shoot.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Hoyt Alpha Elite
Barnesdale Classic X


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

PSE Stinger 3G 60# 30" DL
Kabakona River handcrafted hunting longbow 60" [email protected]
A very sweet recurve made by a supposedly well-known guy in Peterborough sadly no longer with us... don't remember his name 64" [email protected]


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo 65#/29"
Hoyt Vantage Elite 60#/29" 

Peterborough bow maker that I know of is Don Jackson, sadly gone. Amazing man!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Hoyt Alpha Elite
Hoyt Contender Elite


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

2006 Hoyt Pro tec anniversary Edition

2011 Martin Exile anniversary Edition

2012 Mathews Z7 Extreme


----------



## swivelneck (Mar 26, 2014)

PSE Drive lt


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Mathews Conquest Apex 7.


----------

